# Ambulatory toilet stalls



## kasa (Jan 8, 2019)

If a toilet compartment is not required to be ambulatory (2015 IBC 1109.2.2), can the builder still install grab bars in those toilet compartments? Must the bars then be in compliance with ICC A117.1-2009 section 604 as to dimensions & location? I think the argument being made is that there should not be any accessibility elements installed if the entire stall isn't accessible.  I'm not sure that I can disallow the builder from installing these bars; I think non-ambulatory stalls just have standard fixture clearance requirements, which it meets despite these bars.


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2019)

Correct....they can put bars wherever they want as long as they don't cause some other clearance issue IMO.....


----------



## Sifu (Jan 8, 2019)

What steveray said.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 8, 2019)

Ditto


----------

